# hankook tyres



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

just had my 2yr old kia serviced at main dealers and they noted that all 4 tyres were cracked inbetween the tread,tyres have done 11k would you consider this normal


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I don't think that is normal for a couple years use.

So those tyres were on the car and you have had it from new for just 2 years?

The picture gives the appearance that they look quite worn.

Find and check the date code on them.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I don't think that is normal for a couple years use.
> 
> So those tyres were on the car and you have had it from new for just 2 years?
> 
> ...


date on them all is 1917 which means they were made around the middle of may 2017 the depth readings are 5mm on the front and 6mm on the rear and I,ve had the car from new july 2017 tyres have had normal use of the 11k probably 4k on motorway


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't think that I'd be happy with those. Yes, as tyres age you'd expect to see them perish or crack but not at just 2 years old. Got to be worth an email to Hankook and/or dealer to see where it goes.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

fired off an email to hankook UK but considering it,s 1700 on a fri would,nt expect a reply till next week.however nor far from me is a hankook tyre agent ,might nip past tomorrow see what their opinion is.
thanks guys


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Usually get tyres cracking in tread like that when you don’t do many miles,conti’s are one of the worst tyres for cracking in tread after they get to 3 year old.

Andy


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Tyrefitter said:


> Usually get tyres cracking in tread like that when you don't do many miles,conti's are one of the worst tyres for cracking in tread after they get to 3 year old.
> 
> Andy


Funny you should say that but my wife's Aygo has Continentals fitted from factory, so they're 4 years old. She's only done 11k miles and all 4 are cracked, during the last mot the guy said they're fine for now.


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

Their is nothing to worry about Dan,,ive seen plenty tyres cracked in the tread,especially when it pensioners cars that come in for mot that only do a couple of k a year like your other half

Andy


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You won't hear anything back from Hankook, we sent some tyres back to Dunlop it took 12 weeks for them to come back and say no.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

Tyrefitter said:


> Their is nothing to worry about Dan,,ive seen plenty tyres cracked in the tread,especially when it pensioners cars that come in for mot that only do a couple of k a year like your other half
> 
> Andy


Do you know why they do that?

My car came out of storage after a few years and the tyres looked like that, they hit ten years old though.

I wasn't happy so changed them all. Is it an age thing or a wear thing or a quality thing?

Thank you!


----------



## Tyrefitter (Feb 13, 2010)

It’s because they don’t get used much like doing 2-4000 miles a year doesn’t dontyres any good that’s when they start to crack in the tread but they aren’t going to blow.yours have cracked because they haven’t been moved for a while,they don’t like that either.To be honest it seems to be the top end brands that do it more than the budget tyres.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I had Bridgestones on a 3 yr old Civic Type R, mentioned it to the Honda dealer I bought it from and they replaced them no quibble.

My dad's got 6 yr old original tyres on his Civic and they look shredded. Properly rough and cracked.
Not been hammered of course and only on around 25k.
Just an age thing.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

I was under the impression that keeping tyres on a car for more than 5 years was not ideal as they often age peculiarly and crack like this. The exterior is bad enough but you have no clue what the interior looks like unless they are taken off and inspected.

It's a wear item that needs to be used, inspected , looked after and replaced probably with a lot more regularity than the majority of road users believe I suspect.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

from the quick research that I have done two of the major manufacturers(michelin and continental) suggest that after 5 yrs they should be inspected regularly and not used at all after ten yrs.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Tyres have a structural guarantee for 5 years.

After that its a good idea to replace them.
If you tow a caravan I think its compulsory at 5 years.
Or compulsory to replace the caravan tyres - something like that.

BTW I've got 2 year old Hankook tyres on my Clio 200 and they are like new.
In that time I've done about 11k miles ish


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

They are perished, replace them it’s not worth it to keep them.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

the thing is there only 2 yrs old with 11 k on them .this is the reply I got from hankook.
Hi Bill 
It is with regret to receive dissatisfaction or a report on the condition concerning our products, our advice would be that in the interest of road safety, on any reports received concerning the tyres conditions as you have described, regardless of the amount of miles covered, is to have the tyres removed immediately and returned under warranty investigation, this would mean however at this stage any replacement costs are met by yourself, this follows UK standard industry guidelines and practices. 

Warranty return can be done either through the tyre department of the supplying KIA dealer where the vehicle was purchased from, or from your local tyre retailer, that stocks Hankook product, where in both cases, warranty protocol applies. 

Hope that helps, have a lovely week ahead.

Thanks, 
Hankook Tyre UK

I read this as I pay for for new tyres and send the old ones to hankook,ok but whats happens if they the old tyres are fine I,m £400 out of pocket and I,ve got 4 spares.


----------



## gishy (Feb 24, 2018)

msb said:


> They are perished, replace them it's not worth it to keep them.


I see your point but should I really have to pay out to replace all 4 when there 2 yr old tyres with 11k on them


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

gishy said:


> I see your point but should I really have to pay out to replace all 4 when there 2 yr old tyres with 11k on them


Is the tread depth More than the legal min
Do they hold Air pressure Correctly 
Do they "feel" right when driving
Have they been kerbed or otherwise bashed about

Age @ 2years "bin them" , no IF all of the above are answerable to Your satisfaction

and Sure major £££ tyre brands will say "replace after X years" , its profit isnt it,, not All tyres last the X years some fail before then Some last a Lot longer.


----------



## should_do_more (Apr 30, 2008)

gishy said:


> the thing is there only 2 yrs old with 11 k on them .this is the reply I got from hankook.
> 
> Hi Bill
> 
> ...


If you have to replace them anyway, you've nothing to lose. You may be able to get money off a new set. They may actually be defective. If they do find them ok I have no idea what will happen, you should ask.

Years ago my mother had a triple blow out on the M4 in a Range Rover. She was lucky as she managed to spin twice and ended up facing backwards without the car flipping. Luckily two lorry drivers saw it happen and pulled out and slowed down the traffic, amazing response. Police called, tow etc.

She had the tyres sent back, think they were Dunlop, and they found the canvas bands were cast too close to the tread causing them to overheat and give out. Once one went the stress on the others caused the triple blow out. They reimbursed her for a full new set and paid for the car to be checked over and the recovery costs. That took a few months though.

Not much compensation given it could have been much much worse, but as is always the way, compensation only pays for what was damaged not what you think you should get.

Anyway long story short she got her money back and that's why I don't mess about with tyres (I don't change them at 5m or whatever the silly 'recommended' level is)

Edit: The were Goodyear!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have had refunds off Goodyear in the past. One tyre I got a full refund as it was under 1 year old. 

The second tyre was older and refunded as a percentage of the tread left. 

Goodyear admitted the tyres had a defect. Both times the sidewall cracked and huge bubbles popped out. One was at high speed and nearly resulted in a blow out. The car was juddering.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

gishy said:


> the thing is there only 2 yrs old with 11 k on them .this is the reply I got from hankook.
> Hi Bill
> It is with regret to receive dissatisfaction or a report on the condition concerning our products, our advice would be that in the interest of road safety, on any reports received concerning the tyres conditions as you have described, regardless of the amount of miles covered, is to have the tyres removed immediately and returned under warranty investigation, this would mean however at this stage any replacement costs are met by yourself, this follows UK standard industry guidelines and practices.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this.

An alternative idea

Ask your local Hankook dealer for a written report on the tyres. Especially the safety aspects (working at Motorway speeds at full load). You'll have to pay for this. Get a written quotation (NOT estimate) to replace all the tyres including balancing/valves and anything else they recommend.

When you have it in your hand write back to Hankook and mention the words "Small Claims Court"

I think, technically the contract is between you and whoever supplied the tyres (the dealer the car was bought from?) but, unless the system has changed, you can ask for joint "liability" for both the dealer & supplier. This stops them passing the buck one to the other and back again.

Warranty is irrelevant, this is legal.

It's actually very straightforward to do.

Just an idea.

Lets us know how you get on.

Andy


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

AndyN01 said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> An alternative idea
> 
> ...


It doesn't work like that i'm afraid, to return something back to a supplier we obtain a warranty form, we fill out the tyre information, the mileage the fitting date, this then gets collected by the supplier who keeps all of the tyres, these are then collected by the manufacturer periodically, they then get shipped back to the suppliers factory where they are tested and then from that they say yes or no.

Tyres do crack, it can be down to the tyre it can be down to the tyre pressure, some tyres are worse than others and people do not look after them.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

SteveTDCi said:


> It doesn't work like that i'm afraid, to return something back to a supplier we obtain a warranty form, we fill out the tyre information, the mileage the fitting date, this then gets collected by the supplier who keeps all of the tyres, these are then collected by the manufacturer periodically, they then get shipped back to the suppliers factory where they are tested and then from that they say yes or no.
> 
> Tyres do crack, it can be down to the tyre it can be down to the tyre pressure, some tyres are worse than others and people do not look after them.


Thanks for that but I was under the impression that you have legal rights that take precedence over any sort of warranty.

Consumer Rights Act 2015. Goods must be fit for purpose.

It would be for the Court to decide, following the specialist "expert" report, whether the goods (tyres) were fit for purpose considering their age and mileage covered.

Returning to the supplier is, I believe, an often quoted red herring as the contract is with the seller/retailer, not a supplier or manufacturer. It is the retailer who has to remedy the problem. If they want to take it up with their supplier that's up to them.

This might help:

https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/advice/how-to-get-a-faulty-product-replaced-or-repaired

Andy.

PS Any "expert" report will do providing the expert" has credible qualifications/memberships/experience so one from, say, the AA or RAC is fine. In some ways better as it is "independent" of both the buyer and the retailer/seller/supplier/manufacturer.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

So the reply from Hankook was basically, get one of our agents to inspect them?

I did not realise the tyres were only 2 years old. I would take the car to get the tyres inspected and go from there but I wouldn't expect much to come of it.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Ask the Hankook inspector to put in writing that they are perfectly safe running at full load and at full speed rating for several hours at a time on a German autobhan.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

Iv got 5 year old contenentals on the rear of mine and look 100% better than those. Still have the odd we sticky out bit on them and there on 18k


----------

